

How to Improve the Y Combinator Interview - mitchellwfox
http://mitchellwfox.com/2013/01/16/improve-the-y-combinator-interview/

======
mitchellwfox
I would love to find out if other YC candidates on HN felt similarly. I strove
to keep my suggestions realistic, while reflecting honestly on the benefits
and disappointments of our YC interview experience 2 months ago.

